# I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy



## Blake Bowden (Nov 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;_YQpbzQ6gzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_YQpbzQ6gzs[/video]


----------



## THemenway (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey, FYI. Sometimes when you post links, like this one, i can't access it from my Iphone. Is it an Iphone thing?
Other times it takes me right to the link.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 21, 2011)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4a9CKgLprQ&amp;feature=player_embedded" target="_blank">[video=youtube;q4a9CKgLprQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4a9CKgLprQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Benton (Dec 21, 2011)

That's borderline cruel.  Although some of those kids were pretty bratty when they 'found out'...


----------

